
Rock and Roll Days of StarCraft: A Development Retrospective - theandrewbailey
https://starcraft.com/en-us/articles/20719767
======
douche
Patrick Wyatt's blog has some more interesting details from the early days of
Blizzard and the development of StarCraft

[http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/tough-times-on-the-road-
to-s...](http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/tough-times-on-the-road-to-starcraft)

